

Scribd Raises $22M for Its Subscription E-Book Service - kernelv
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/02/scribd-khosla-funding/

======
Elrac
Because of the horrible usability experience, I've felt nothing but
unadulterated seething hatred for Scribd ever since the first time I was
forced to use them. I hope this venture fails, catastrophically.

~~~
sitkack
And they pretty much just "resell" infringing content. Scribd "cribd" as in
stolen seems like a rung or two below quora and experts-exchange.

------
maaaats
Huh, didn't know Scribd had changed focus to become an E-book service. My
impression of Scribd has long been that it's a piracy-pdf site.

~~~
ryanmickle
Might you have said the same thing about YouTube?

~~~
lancewiggs
YouTube made it easier to upload and watch short videos. Much easier. Scribd
is an automatic Close-Tab for me. A usability nightmare.

I don't want to subscribe to Amazon's service, and have very little
expectations for Scribd.

I'm amazed that the investors doubled down on such a poor end user experience,
but I guess they are seeing good paying customer growth. Paying customers
growth will fade away unless the end user experience is fixed.

~~~
jacquesm
> I'm amazed that the investors doubled down on such a poor end user
> experience

Sunk cost fallacy.

------
tomhschmidt
Pretty misleading to say "Any Device" when the service doesn't work with ebook
readers, arguably the best devices for reading ebooks.

------
marcusgarvey
Does anyone know of a subscription service for physical books? Becoming
enchanted once again witb being able to turn an actual page. Looking for a
Netflix of books

~~~
delecti
I'm really not sure if you're serious, but have you considered a library?

~~~
marcusgarvey
This is like asking me if I've considered going to a department store instead
of using Amazon. Yes, I'm aware of that thing called a library. But I want the
books to come to me and I want a wider selection than my local library might
carry.

~~~
delecti
You can typically request books that they don't carry, which they can get for
you.

~~~
marcusgarvey
That's a good point, thanks! Still, nothing would top getting the books to
just show up in my mailbox....

~~~
walterbell
Libraries offer e-books,
[https://www.overdrive.com/](https://www.overdrive.com/)

------
languagehacker
Isn't Amazon kind of already eating their lunch on this one?

~~~
notatoad
I haven't used amazon's service, but everything i've heard about it is
complaints. it sounds like there's plenty of room for competition.

------
vishalzone2002
isnt oyster doing that as well?

~~~
lleims
Yup. And there's also 24symbols.com

